
Spain Loves Tesla – Letter to Elon Musk [pdf] - openmaze
https://www.spainlovestesla.com/SpainLovesTeslaEN.pdf
======
marvel_boy
No way Elon investing a dime on this corrupted city. Valencia is ruled by
rogue politicians.

